# DIY double enclosure, melamine.



## Rogue5861 (Aug 4, 2013)

Just throwing together a new stack of enclosures, these will hold a beardie and hopefully this seasons hatchies.

Dimensions of enclosures are 1200x700x450mm (length, depth, height). Total size is 1200x700x900mm and will stack on top of my ridge tailed monitors enclosure.















Rick


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 4, 2013)

My double 1200 x 1200 upside down again


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 4, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> My double 1200 x 1200 upside down again







Fixed 


Rick


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 4, 2013)

Cheers, how'd u do that


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 4, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> Cheers, how'd u do that



Saved and flipped it on my iPhone.


Rick


----------



## justin91 (Aug 4, 2013)

Mate thats awesome. How strongs that divider in the middle? I might make one of those instead of two. Looks just as simple and would save so much time then building two.


----------



## Tyl3r (Aug 4, 2013)

justin91 said:


> Mate thats awesome. How strongs that divider in the middle? I might make one of those instead of two. Looks just as simple and would save so much time then building two.



I am also wondering the same.. Looks much easier and looks like it would take less time.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 4, 2013)

justin91 said:


> Mate thats awesome. How strongs that divider in the middle? I might make one of those instead of two. Looks just as simple and would save so much time then building two.



I wouldnt be putting 40kgs of sand on it but a light layer of sand or fake grass and a few rocks/logs should be fine. I have dividers to go down the middle that make them into 2x 700x600mm for hatchies.


Rick


----------



## Tyl3r (Aug 4, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> I wouldnt be putting 40kgs of sand on it but a light layer of sand or fake grass and a few rocks/logs should be fine. I have dividers to go down the middle that make them into 2x 700x600mm for hatchies.
> 
> 
> Rick



Both of them or just the one? Wouldn't mind doing this myself actually. Make sure to keep us updated


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 4, 2013)

Tyl3r said:


> Both of them or just the one? Wouldn't mind doing this myself actually. Make sure to keep us updated



Can divide them both if i need the space but my female beardie is probably gonna get one of these. 





Not very colourful at the moment but im sure this new enclosure will brighten her up.

Finished sealing all edges and i will cut vent holes tomorrow and get all the wiring organised.


Rick


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 4, 2013)

Be careful what sealer you use as some effect the scales so they don't shed correctly


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 4, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> Be careful what sealer you use as some effect the scales so they don't shed correctly



Using roof and gutter silicone in white, matches the melamine well. Have used of it previous enclosures with no issues.


Rick


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 4, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Ausreptiles101 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey mate was just wondering where abouts you got your light fittings from that are in your ridge tailed monitors enclosure? (sorry, I know its off topic).
- Thanks, Ausreptiles


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 4, 2013)

Ausreptiles101 said:


> Hey mate was just wondering where abouts you got your light fittings from that are in your ridge tailed monitors enclosure? (sorry, I know its off topic).
> - Thanks, Ausreptiles



Bunnings, $29.


Rick


----------



## Ausreptiles101 (Aug 4, 2013)

thanks a ton


----------



## justin91 (Aug 5, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> I wouldnt be putting 40kgs of sand on it but a light layer of sand or fake grass and a few rocks/logs should be fine. I have dividers to go down the middle that make them into 2x 700x600mm for hatchies.
> 
> 
> Rick



Ah ok. How many screws you got around the shelf? I think I definitely might copy this, if you don't mind


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 5, 2013)

justin91 said:


> Ah ok. How many screws you got around the shelf? I think I definitely might copy this, if you don't mind



5 on the back, 3 on the sides. Seems strong enough to hold a couple dragons, logs and rocks. I just wont be loading up to heavy.


Rick


----------



## justin91 (Aug 5, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> 5 on the back, 3 on the sides. Seems strong enough to hold a couple dragons, logs and rocks. I just wont be loading up to heavy.
> 
> 
> Rick



If I build one, it'll be for my spotted and probably two new hatchy beards if the missso let's me. Reckon the spotted on top, with grass matt and a few logs?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 5, 2013)

justin91 said:


> If I build one, it'll be for my spotted and probably two new hatchy beards if the missso let's me. Reckon the spotted on top, with grass matt and a few logs?



Should be fine. This is how how people make stacks for snakes, its just not as structual as 4 enclosures build seperate and stacked.

This is almost 2 full sheets of melamine, so already around the 70kg mark.


Rick


----------



## justin91 (Aug 5, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Should be fine. This is how how people make stacks for snakes, its just not as structual as 4 enclosures build seperate and stacked.
> 
> This is almost 2 full sheets of melamine, so already around the 70kg mark.
> 
> ...



Yeah I already have build one. Holy crap, that's pretty heavy.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 5, 2013)

justin91 said:


> Yeah I already have build one. Holy crap, that's pretty heavy.



Yep. Wont be able to lift myself so my brother is gonna help me put it into place next weekend, he doesnt know yet lol.

Ridge tailed monitor enclosure has 5 55kg castors, so i should be right rolling it around if need be. Total weight should be around 200kg including rocks, logs and sand in the ridge tails enclosure.

This is why both top an bottom boards need to be on top/bottom of the units, to distribute the weight on the uprights. 


Rick


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 5, 2013)

Pretty much ready to go inside, just need to silicone the glass tracks in. Need to get a couple junction boxes and some wiring connectors ready for the sparky to install the fluro and heat lights. Will suss out some led strips over the next couple days.


Rick


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 12, 2013)

Rick


----------

